# Newbie with a very strange problem..



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am a long time lurker, first time poster. I have a 4 year old Havanese name Lexi, and she has been acting VERY strange ever since I got home from work on Friday. I'm hoping maybe someone has some insight as to what is going on with her.. I did some searches on the forum, but couldn't find any posts similar to what she is experiencing. 

My Lexi is all of a sudden afraid to walk on the carpet in my apartment. We have lived here for a little over 4 months, and she never had this problem before! The apartment is all carpet except for the kitchen area and two bathrooms. She will sit on either the kitchen and bathroom floors and just stare at us. If she needs to walk on the carpet, she will bolt to wherever she needs to go. I tried picking her up and setting her down on the carpet and she got all upset and tried to climb on me. I can't think of any explanation for this.. We haven't done anything to the carpets that would cause any smell that would bother her. It seems to have bothered her so much that she can't be comfortable in the apartment. 

I took her to the animal medical center Friday night after noticing the strange behavior (this was before I realized the rug was the problem). They told me she had a fever and low white blood cell count, which worried them. They wanted to keep her overnight to run additional tests. I know they did blood tests, urine tests, xrays, and tested for lyme disease. They called me Saturday morning and said that her temperature had gone done, they re-checked the white blood cell count and it came back normal the second time. Also, none of her other tests came back as abnormal. They told me that she was doing ok and I could pick her up that night. When I took her home Saturday night, the weird behavior started up again and seemed worse. This was when I noticed the whole rug issue. She also would not get comfortable that night and wouldn't sleep, therefore I couldn't sleep either! I ended up calling my poor parents in the middle of the night and asking if I could try sleeping with her on the couch over there. Once I got there, Lexi was calm and slept fine! Me, not so much! Once she woke up, though, and started walking around the house, the weirdness started up again with their carpet, although it didnt seem as bad as at my apartment.

Anyways, I ended up calling the animal medical center today and explaining the carpet thing, the vet had no clue what to tell me. Just to make an appointment with my regular vet tomorrow and that maybe it was a behavioral thing. Hopefully I can get in an appointment tomorrow and they will have some suggestions. I am just worried they will look at me like I'm a crazy person. If I don't find a fix soon, I will never get anymore sleep! 

I just want my normal Lexi back! This whole thing has made me a complete wreck!  Has anyone ever experience anything similar? Any suggestions?

Thanks for listening!

-Lynne

p.s - Here is a picture of my baby (hopefully I do this right!)


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

What a beautiful hav! I wonder if Lexi was stung or bitten by a spider or something. That would explain possible fever and also explain her being afraid to walk on the carpet if the bug was lurking in the fibers.

Don't let your own anxiety show or Lexi will pick up on it. Reward her for walking across the carpet. Maybe the memory will fade with a good treat!

Good luck. I'm interested to know what your other forum members will think!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I really have no idea, but wondering if 'maybe' she got a nail hung in the carpet and it hurt her a little to jerk it loose. Maybe she is now afraid of the carpet if that did happen. I sure hope she will get over this fear soon. Maybe try putting a few treats on the carpet to see if she will go for them. Good luck.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn, Lexi is gorgeous! This is an odd one even for a forum full of crazies. But you are not crazy and I am sure there will be some good ideas here if not advice. 

I have a few questions and then some thoughts. I suspect you are going to have to be a bit of a detective. You've only lived in your apt for 4 months...before that, did you have different sort of flooring? And you didn't shampoo the carpet? could it have been cleaned before you moved in? Have you noticed Lexi scratching more since you moved there? could the rug be making her itch and now she is avoiding it? You could also check for little bumps or red patches (that could explain the elevated fever and white blood cells) Could she have something wrong with her nails or pads that get aggravated by the rug but are fine on a harder floor? Do you have a neighbor below you and you didn't before? could that neighbor have a ceiling fan or even florescent lights that buzz and cause a strange sensation? 

Good luck and please keep us posted! and WELCOME TO THE FORUM!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

My parents had a cat that acted that way once when they got fleas in the house. Once the fleas were gone the cat still tried to jump from chair to table and avoid the carpet. Check for fleas maybe, but then don't baby her. Get some yummy treats and get her back on the carpet before she practices this behavior too long!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Lynne, 
First of all, welcome, and Lexi is adorable!

Aw, poor baby! I assume you have checked her pads of her feet carefully. I'm wondering unless she's allergic to something in the carpet if she started getting sick while she was on the carpet and now associates it with feeling bad. Have you tried to cover up a portion with a blanket and set her on that to see how she reacts? I also am very leery of pest control and wonder if your apartment has a service? If they spray regularly, she could have gotten exposed to some of that. There are lots of possibilities but I would start by covering up a portion of the carpet with something she likes.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Definitely different . Most dogs that are afraid of flooring is usually tile or linoleum (slippery surfaces. ) First off ,don't try to flood the dog by forcing her onto the carpet. Try putting his food bowl such that she has to take at least one step onto it. Then if she goes onto it alright, move it a bit more. Keep increasing the distance but do it over a few days. When she goes onto it praise her and encourage her to go further. Try luring her with some toys from the carpet. Something must have spooked her about it. Just take it slow.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It definitely sounds like more than just a carpeting issue. I too wonder if she was bitten or injured by something, hence the fever. Could she have gotten into anything in the house that made her sick? I hope you get to the bottom of it soon. She's adorable.


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the replies, I appreciate the suggestions! I realize this is definitely a STRANGE issue! 

I left Lexi at my parents so my boyfriend and I could vacuum the apartment good and open the slider and windows to air everything out, just in case there was a smell that was bothering her. She is a very sensitive dog, so I am worried that she will have a hard time letting go of whatever bothered her (if there is something). I was in a car accident about a year and 1/2 ago, and Lexi was in the car with me. I was rear-ended, it was very minor and Lexi always wears a seatbelt, but she still got jolted a little. Ever since then she is awful in the car... panting, shaking, crying. She used to love going for car rides with me. I am just worried that she won't let this go like the car issue.

To answer some of your questions.. Before this apartment, I had similar flooring and she never had this problem. I have never done anything myself to shampoo the carpets here, I do know that before I moved in they were shampooed. I have had the same neighbor below me since I have lived here.. I don't think any of the apartments have ceiling fans. I haven't noticed anything wrong with her paws or nails, but I will double check again. On Friday when the weird behavior started, one of the first things I noticed was that she was constantly smelling her paws and the rug, so that makes me think there's a scent that was bothering her. 

I will start working with treats and encouragement... I'll also try laying something down and see if she is ok on that. 

I'll update tomorrow. I hope I can fix this, I really hate seeing my baby this way!!!

Thanks again everyone


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

When Freddie was a pup, he did the same thing with grass. One day he would not set foot on the grass. I would throw toys onto it and he would stop short! If I put him on the grass, he would run back to the patio. He even started peeing and pooping on the patio floor! I figured out there was a frog in the yard. I'm pretty sure it spooked him. Here's what worked for me. When I got home from work, I walked straight outside onto the grass, treats in hand. He was so excited to see me, he would follow me and would forget he was standing on the grass. I gave him treats. After the excitement wore off and he realized where he was, he would run back to the patio. After about a week of doing this, he no longer feared the grass. I have not had an issue since. Good luck.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It sounds like you're being very careful to make sure whatever is bothering her is gone, so I have to commend you on that. Then, take Dave & Linda's suggestions to get her back onto the carpet and throw in a HUGE dose of Christy's advice to not baby her. Do not coddle her or reinforce her fear of the carpet. Make it a fun place and a place where she receives goodies, but WITHOUT force. Try to ignore the fear and apprehension and give her something good for getting over to the scary texture.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Could she have had a pee accident on the carpet while you were gone? Maybe she did and is now afraid for some reason? My first thought was also being bitten by a bug or a spider, that could also cause the fever.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Have you tried walking on the carpet in your bare feet? Since she walked on it before with no problem, perhaps she did get bitten by something? I gues she could have developed an allergy which hurts her feet but you would think you could see it on her pads, or she would be constantly biting her feet. Since she is looking at her feet and the carpet, it sounds like something hurts her feet, either the carpet or a bug/spider. You have some good starting suggestions anyway and be sure and keep us posted on how she is doing She is darling. I hope you find the answer soon, I know it is bothering you!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Getting shocked from static electricity???????


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Don't you wish they could just talk and tell us what the problem was??!! This isn't quite as dramatic, but today I was spraying some door hinges with WD-40 and Lola got really spooked. I couldn't figure out why she was so afraid. She isn't usually bothered by strange noises or smells. Then finally it hit me... I had used a citronella collar on her once [to try to help with her barking] for probably less than a minute & she really freaked out. I think the sound of the WD-40 spraying reminded her of the sound of the citronella collar spraying and she got scared. So, it could really be something that to us seems minimal, but to them left an imprint.... like what other have mentioned....a spider, fleas, static, etc.

We had another incident a few weeks ago... While I was getting dressed, Lola was snooping around my walk-in closet. She came running out of the closet, all freaked out and shaking/panting. I tried to calm her down, take her for a walk & distract her. She seemed ok after a quick walk, but every few seconds would twitch a little bit. I took her to the vet, they gave her a steroid shot and she was fine. I think a spider bit her....but will never know! She doesn't seem to snoop around my closet as much since this incident though.

Unfortunately, you'll never know for sure what's spooking her & making her not want to walk on the carpet. You can only move forward to fix it like others have said, with treats & positive reinforcement.

Good luck!


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Susie - Yes! I so wish Lexi could talk to me right now and tell me what is going on!!

Lexi didn't sleep at all last night. She kept wanting to go on the night table, and at one point was scratching at the walls. It seems that she only wants to be on hard surfaces, and anything with fabric (with the exception of your lap) bothers her. It is so weird! 

I got an appointment at the vets today. I noticed she has been shaking her head a lot lately... I assume they would have checked her ears at the animal medical center, but I'll make sure they do today. I'll also bring up possibly being bitten. Not too long ago I did see two huge spiders on my wall within a week... yuck. I hope we can figure this out soon, I can't take seeing her like this!! 

I'll let you know how the vets go.

Thanks everyone,
Lynne


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

You mentioned its a new apartment. Could the landlord have come in and sprayed an insecticide? One of my daughters landlord use to do when she attended school down south.....


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Lynda that's what I was thinking too. Whatever it is I really hope Lexi feels better and things gets back to normal very soon. She is just soo pretty!
Pixie is super sensitive also and the slightest change in her environment really throws her for a loop sometimes.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Poor Lexi  Hopefully the vet will have some insight. Keep us posted!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

It is so hard to know what is bothering them. Last week my non-Havanese, Hannah was acting really strange. She would lurk in the most remote corner she could find and just stay there. We thought she was sick. She wouldn't eat or drink. Then I discovered she had PBS (poopie butt syndrome) which is unusual for her. My DH cleaned her up and she was as good as new. I think she was totally embarrassed, lol.

I hope you find out what is bothering Lexi very soon.


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

Lilly'sMom said:


> It is so hard to know what is bothering them. Last week my non-Havanese, Hannah was acting really strange. She would lurk in the most remote corner she could find and just stay there. We thought she was sick. She wouldn't eat or drink. Then I discovered she had PBS (poopie butt syndrome) which is unusual for her. My DH cleaned her up and she was as good as new. I think she was totally embarrassed, lol.
> 
> I hope you find out what is bothering Lexi very soon.


This happened to my mom's Havanese. I was actually dog sitting him for the weekend and he was acting beyond strange. Wouldn't move or walk and just kept lounging around by himself - which is so unlike him. I finally realized he needed a butt bath. After we did that, he was good as new!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am just going to throw this up in the air....because, I have no clue! What about static electricity? The rug could be shocking her.


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

My first thought was either static electricity or she got a toenail hung. I really hope you figure this out. She is a doll baby!


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

I brought Lexi to the vets today. They checked her over and asked if they could keep her to do some additional tests. I just got home with her not too long ago. It was a long day of waiting. Long story short, all of the tests they have done have come up normal, the vet said she was racking her brain all day and couldn't think of any other medical reason that would be causing her to act so wacky. We are just assuming its behavioral and something bothered her that she is not letting go of. It's just so crazy that whenever happened has affected her this much. They told me to give her some benadryl to help with her anxiety and hopefully it will help relax her so she (and I) can get some sleep tonight. I guess one of the vets at the place I go to is also very good at behavioral stuff, so they recommended making an appointment with her if she isn't any better by the end of the week.

When she got home after coming in the door, she turned around to try and go back out... Then she ended up in the kitchen. I tried to give her a treat by staying on the carpet, she didn't want to come out too much. I also bought her a new squeaky toy today. She gets so excited when I tell her she has a present. She came out on to the carpet to get it and I kept saying "good girl", but then she took it back to the kitchen and played with it for about a minute and quickly lost interest because she started staring at the carpet! Usually when she gets a new toy, she just squeaks, squeaks and squeaks like crazy.

We have thought of static electricity.. but I'm not sure how to tell and if there's any way to fix it??? It's just weird that this wackiness happens at my parents too. I'm going to keep at working with the encouragement and treats, hopefully it will work!!! I WANT MY DOG BACK!!

I'll keep updating on how it's going.

Goodnight!
Lynne


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope you both get some rest tonight, Lynne.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How very bizarre. I hope you can figure it out well before the end of the week!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Try putting a runner (not the plastic one) or two down from the kitchen to the sofa or use area rugs so she could walk on those instead of the carpet. I am not sure, but perhaps these rugs would help if it is static electricity. This is so very strange..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynne, Hopefully it won't happen with Lexi. But just like with children Benedryl can sometimes have a reverse reaction with dogs and rev them up and make them anxious. It is very rare but it did happen with Cash. Just thought you should know just in case.


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Lynne,

I'm glad all her tests came out fine after all. All I can think of is behavioral issues. Maybe she heard a very loud noise that startled her while she was standing on the carpet, or stood on a splinter or another sharp object and hurt her paw pad and she now relates it to the carpet? If the vet says her health is ok, I'd contact a behaviorist in your area and see what he/she says...? Good luck!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I think it's time to page the dog whisperer!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Lynne, I'm glad to know Lexi is healthy, but am sorry to hear the strange behavior continues, and so I have a suggestion for you that might work.
I don't have time to read thru this entire thread to see if anyone else thought of it, so forgive me if someone else has.

You should buy/order some doggy pheromone and spray it on the carpet. This stuff actually works to calm anxious dogs~~it's not a gimmick but has been proven in studies. DH just gave me an article today about it from the Wall St. Journal. It worked like a charm for me~~helping Biscuit not to freak out in the car, getting them to sleep in strange beds, etc. It's a smell akin to one their mother makes. You spray it onto the area you want them to feel calm & comfortable in. Use as directed. Worth a try!!
Some pet stores carry it, otherwise you can order online:
http://www.petcomfortzone.com/comfortzone_dap.php Read all the info on this website to understand how it works.
Good luck & keep us posted.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I forgot to mention that they have a plug-in one that diffuses the scent in an entire room.
This might work even better in your carpeted rooms:
http://www.petcomfortzone.com/dog_soiling.php
This stuff isn't cheap but it's very effective, in my experience. If you troll online, you can find it cheaper at the various different pet supply sources.


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Alexa - Yes! I think I need some help from Cesar!

Amy - Thank you so much for posting those links! I am going to try and order a plug in as well as the spray today. Hopefully this can also help with her anxiety in the car! I am very excited about this.

Lexi did well on the Benadryl last night. She actually slept! Though, every time she went to switch to another area of the bed, she would lay down and then sniff around the area for a bit before it was ok for her to put her head down (this makes me think it was a smell that bothered her). I, unfortunatly, didn't sleep so well because I keep feeling the need to check on her. I also kept expecting it to wear off at any moment! But at least Lexi was able to sleep! The vet told me to give her 3 doses a day, but I am going to try to only use it at night, so I can work with her during the day.

I was able to spend some time with her this morning, and it had its ups and downs. When I took her in from going potty, she stood at the doorway and stared at me because she didn't want to come in on the rug. She finally came in and ran to a safe spot. Another time, she was in the bathroom with me and after I shut the light off and left, she stayed in there. I finally went over to her and got her to come out. The good things -- I gave her a treat, but made her come out onto the rug to get it. She came out and actually ate the treat on the run instead of running back into the kitchen (she got lots of "good girl!" for that). She also seems to not be comfortable on the couch anymore, but I put our snuggie down (which she loves) on part of it, and she was able to lay there and be comfortable on the Snuggie. I am at work now, but my boyfriend is working from home and with her today. Tomorrow is my day to work from home, so at least she won't be alone for the next two days.

I was such an emotional mess this weekend about this whole thing, but now I am starting to feel a little more positive that this can eventually be fixed. I really appreciate everyones suggestions! Being able to talk about my problem here has really helped!


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

I forgot to mention this in my last post -- Some people mentioned that I shouldn't baby her and show her that this is bothering me. Over the weekend, I was definitely not hiding the fact that this was upsetting me as well. I have been really working hard at doing this yesterday and today.. I think it is actually making a bit of a difference. Hope I am not jinxing myself now by saying that!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I know its hard to hide your anxiety over them, but I really do think they can sense your anxiousness. My husband would probably laugh if he knew I was posting this because its the advice he's always giving me that I always have a hard time following 

Just like Cesar says, try to have calm, assertive energy when you're working with her on the issue. Don't feed into her fear or let her sense your frustration and worry. I watched an episode where a dog [think it was a great dane] wouldn't walk on tile floors and Cesar & the owner were able to work through it. I think there was a similar one with a carpet issue, or an issue over the stairs....can't remember. Maybe you can search for them on you-tube for some tips? Or at least it helps to know things like this happen to other dogs & can be fixed.

Poor thing, I hope it gets better soon! I really feel for you on this....if I was in your sitch, I'd drive myself crazy trying to figure out what was wrong. Sounds like you've made some progress...so keep up the good work! Continue to keep us posted!

You really could try to video-tape Lexi and send it to Cesar/Nat Geo....they just might put you on the show!


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

I think it's the carpet too. Maybe the people cleaned the carpets and she's sensitive to the cleaning smell. You might want to have them steam cleaned again.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

FYI~~My theory is actually that she was traumatized and likely bitten by a spider on the carpet. Thus her initial fever/ low white blood count. And that would explain the really dramatic onset of this. Totally normal one day (and for the prior 4 months) , not normal the next. So that's why she is wary. You said you had seen some big ones on your wall. 
I'd go on a spider killing search. . . .This came to mind last night as I was watching TV on our sectional and a spider crawled across my bare leg. We rarely even see a spider in our home. It really traumatized me.


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

We are making very slow progress. I haven't given her any Benadryl today, only last night. In fact, right now I am sitting at a table, and she is sitting right next to me on the rug. I think she is ok because it is in a corner, and she is right up against my chair. Like I mentioned before, though, it is ups and downs. I really have to work on not pushing her too hard and taking baby steps. It's just tough because I want the normal Lexi back right away, but I have to realize that this is going to take some time. It's very frustrating. I was just thinking that I probably won't be seeing her get any crazy bursts of energy (or as you call it here, RLH) anytime soon and that makes me a little sad.

I did order the comfort zone plug in today. I hope it helps. I also found these things called "soothing toys" here..

http://www.revivalanimal.com/store/p/5585-PetStages-Soothing-Dog-Toys.aspx

Anyone have these? I got the nesting mat.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I HAVE THE HEARTBEAT PILLOW. IT WORKED GREAT WHEN MY GUYS WERE PUPS.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Lynne, I know this will work itself out, so just be a little bit more patient. It's hard not to be stressed about it, but she will be fine.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

This is one of the strangest things I have ever heard of. My Beamer also does weird things sometimes, but his off behaviors will stop after a day or two.. lol

Would you be able to video tape it and let us see?? could be helpful...

Ryan


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I can't blame her at all for being wary if she did indeed get a bite from a spider or something similar. That would freak me out too! It might be helpful to get the carpets cleaned, and then if there are any lurking spiders or eggs, it would take care of those.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lynne, so sorry to hear about Lexi's strange behavior. Possibly the apartment manager might have come in and sprayed bug spray? My son has an apartment and time to time they come in and spray for bugs. Or you might ask them if they have been in your apartment.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor Lexi. If only they could tell us what was wrong. Can you replace the carpet? I had a cat once who freaked out when we moved and he hid in the crawl space for 3 days. Then he was OK. Hope she is her old self soon.


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

I never have any luck trying to get videos of Lexi. As soon as she sees the camera, she just stops what she is doing and stares at me. I think it's because I take the camera out so much, she just gets annoyed now! If I ever catch anything, I'll be sure to post it.

I live in a complex and anytime they have to come into my apartment, they'll either send everyone a note about it in advance or call. Just to be sure, I called the office today and asked, and they confirmed that no one would have been in there on Friday.

She seems to have made some progress today (I am always so hesitant to say that!). A couple of times, I have been able to get her out onto the middle of the carpet and stay there.. after a bit though she'll usually start to get uncomfortable, looking around at the carpet and eventually go back to one of her safe spots. Also, when we recently came back in from a walk, she came right into the apartment, whereas normally she would hesitate and stand at the door for a bit. Of course she went in and right up on to the bed (a safe spot), but at least she came right in. Right now, she is passed out on the back of the couch. I am glad she at least now has her spots where she is able to RELAX! 

Tomorrow is one of the days that she is home alone while I am at work. I am hoping she will be OK and just sleep on one of her safe spots all day.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee did something similar outside in our yard last summer. Our daughter came to stay with us for a while with her 3 dogs. Havee would not step on certain areas of the yard. He would run fast through the area only if he had to go there and definitely run around those areas. If I threw the frizbee, which he loves to chase, in those areas, he wouldn't even go there to get it. My conclusion was that he didn't like the scent of the new dogs sharing his yard. I worked a bit with treats to get him in those areas, only with some success. He eventually got over it on his own and he's fine now. So maybe there is a new scent that Lexi isn't liking on the carpet. 
Good luck, I know it really bothered me too. It was very puzzling!


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting, Jan. It is nice to know that someone went through something similar, and that Havee eventually got over it. 

Last night I thought we would actually be able to make it through the night without giving Lexi Benadryl to sleep. She got into bed and was relaxed and able to fall asleep on her own.. I was so excited! But then around 4am I ended up having to give her some.. The previous hour she had kept waking me up by walking around the bed (and on me) and sniffing. It was disappointing, but I guess I could also look at is as making progress, since she made it through the first half withouth needed it.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

I just read through the thread quickly but wanted to post! Probably won't help you but maybe?

Years ago a friend of mine in Texas had almost the exact same thing happen. She moved to a new apartment and within a month, her little dog became afraid of the living room. Took her awhile to realize it but she finally decided the dog didn't like the carpeting. (She thought it was perhaps a spider, scorpion or snake somewhere.) Had the apartment treated for all types of bugs, had the carpet cleaned -- nothing worked. She was on the first floor.

She finally put down some long, clear mats on the carpeting and the dog would walk on those but quickly and still wouldn't go on the carpeting.

One day, she finally met her neighbor and happened to take the dog with her -- dog had NO fear of the neighbor's carpet. So she tried it in a couple of other apartments and again -- no fear. Since her dog developed the fear in their own apartment after a month, she couldn't totally trust the no fear in the other apartments but they all had the same carpeting...

She even had other friends with dogs come over and the "test dogs" didn't show a fear either.

I can't remember if the carpeting was replaced or not now -- but end of story was that the apartment complex gave her a different apartment. She moved with the dog into another one and never had a problem again.

She finally decided it had something to do with THAT particular apartment. Dog was either bitten by something or maybe a mold underneath or whatever. But moving was the only thing that solved it.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Lynne, this is probably a useless observation but wasn't it last Friday when you were gone that this behavior started? Is there something that would be different when you're not home? Has Lexi had any separation anxiety since this started? It just struck me when you said you had to leave her tomorrow that there might be a piece of the puzzle there.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lynne, I'm sorry I didn't see this thread any sooner, but I do hope things work out well for you and Lexi. She is beautiful btw!! I can't add to any of the ideas and advice posted already, but I do feel for you. It is sad to see our beloved dogs change. I'm sure that with your patience and work, Lexi will get over her fears.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Just a thought. I haven't read the last pages. I know it's probably a big area but, take a blanket or table cloth semi folded up. I don't know where your pup sleeps, but put it in or in the vacinity so she can get her scent on it for a few days. Then take the blanket/table cloth and lay it over an area where the carpet begins and see if she will slowly walk on that. They also sell those plastic runners in Home Depot/Lowes that you can buy by the yard. We put a few down when we had our carpets cleaned and were in the process of showing our home to sell.


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I just want to say again that I really appreciate all of your posts with suggestions and support. Thank you!

Lexi seems to still be making progress. Today was her day home alone, she ends up being alone 3 days a week with our work schedules. It may sound weird, but I think actually being home alone today helped. She was very excited to see me today when I got home from work, she forgot about the rug. I made sure that I stayed in the middle of the main rug for her to greet me. The rest of the night, I have been able to get her onto the rug a lot, and when she starts to go off to one of her safe spots, I say "Lexi, come here" and she turns around and comes back to me. She would NOT do that before. I have also gotten her to do her tricks for some treats while on the rug. Again, she wouldn't do that before. You can tell she still isn't totally comfortable, but she's coming onto it more. 

Our larger couch still seems to be an issue. Before she would always lay on it with me while I watched TV, now she doesn't want to be on it at all. I'm not even thinking about that yet, though. I can deal with one couch. My focus is all on the rug for now.

Lexi and I are watching the Bruins game right now (Go B's!) and then we will go to bed.. Hopefully no Benadryl tonight.

Have a good night everyone.. Thanks for reading.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I LOVE to hear how well it's going! You're doing the best thing for her which is helping her to get over it. The more positive interactions she has on the carpet the easier it will be for her to forget her fears. I'm glad she's making real progress getting through this.


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Lexi slept straight through the night.. no benadryl needed! :whoo:

Hoping this progress continues!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I was just wondering if you might have sprayed some Febreeze or something like that.

It can make the carpet feel tacky.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Yay, Lynne! Little steps to improvement sound great. I hope Lexi continues to "forget" what was bothering her.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Great report, Lynne! YAY!!


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Marie - No, I have not sprayed anything on the rugs since I have lived here. It's just a mystery! I wish Lex could tell me what it was that freaked her out so much.

Lexi continues to make progress. Today, my boyfriend mentioned that before he left for work, he left a couple of treats on the rug in different places. She ate them all while we were gone! I thought that was a pretty nifty trick. Lexi is coming out onto the rug more and more.. She still has her moments when she wants to get off the rug and go to the kitchen floor, but I am feeling like it's getting a little better each day.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great news!! :whoo:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I think that's terrific news that she went out on to the carpet herself to get the treats! Slow but sure progress is the best and longest lasting!

Beverly


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lynne~ I haven't chimed in earlier because I didn't really have much to offer other than encouragement. I am so pleased to read Lexi is doing better.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

So nice to read about Lexi getting better. 

I dont have my Hav yet, but I have lived in many apartments. Sometimes noises from below or noises traveling from a diagonal apartment can cause vibrations. Thought I would post it in case another person has similar problems and might want to consider it as a cause. 

But it sounds like you are helping your Hav quite well. 

Love the picture


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you!

Lexi is 100% back to herself. I'm glad we were able to get her over her fear of the rug so quickly, it was tough seeing Lexi so upset! I really think not babying her and not showing I was upset made a huge difference (as hard as that was!). 

Just yesterday, we were both doing RLH all over the apartment.. It was so much fun


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lynne, I just caught up with this thread. I am so glad that Lexi is back to her normal self. Kudos to you for being so patient. Lexi is lucky to have you. Wishing her continued happy, enjoyable days ahead.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Bravo, great news!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

awww....glad to hear Lexi is better!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

YAY!! So happy to read the news! I've been following this thread, hoping for Lexi to get back to normal  I bet you still wish she could talk though and tell you what the problem was!


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, I do wish she could still tell me! That way, I could possibly avoid it from happening again. Everytime I see her sniff the carpet now, I get nervous! So far so good though. Thanks again to everyone for the support! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo:


----------

